# Good Day diggin in Maine



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

Found a new spot to dig to start off the season.  The weather has been so strange this year, it hasn't cooperated at all.
 The dump I'm in now is a river/ravine dump for about 4 houses.  It runs about 3 feet deep and dates from about 1890-1920. I dug for a few hours, ( still chopping through 4" of ice on top).  Here's what I got so far, with lots more digging to go.


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

The license plates are undated, but it appears from what I find on line that they are 1910 - ish.  They need restoration, but I think they are good.
 Here are 3 Dr. Bakers American Specific with an embossed Uncle Sam on it.  The big one is 5" tall


----------



## richf (Apr 15, 2007)

Looks like you're in a good pit, Bram. I love those Baker's!
 Rich


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

I think this was my find of the day, I've never seen one, have any; of you seen it?

 Looks like a Duffy's but it's a Rogers whiskey from Boston, looks about 1880-90


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

heavy embossing!


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

This is the oldest looking thing so far  Bauers Cough Remedy


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

Some local druggists,  RH Hurd Pharmacy No. Berwick Me,  including one butt kicking big size one I've never seen !  It's about 9" tall and mint ! 
 Thats all for now, I'll let you know if I find more stuff ( after the damn storm!)
 Happy digging
 Bram


----------



## madman (Apr 15, 2007)

yo bram, great stuff !those bottles with uncle sam on them are freakin cool! as well as the porc plates,  great digs there, wow mike


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice looking bottles Bram!  No wonder you looked so happy when I saw you driving down the road yesterday...[]  Congratulations..

 Wayne


----------



## bottle109 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bram,

 Nice finds


 Dan


----------



## epgorge (Apr 15, 2007)

> The weather has been so strange this year, it hasn't cooperated at all.


 
 Boy you aren't lying!! We're catching it again right now and its on its way up to you. Just when we thought it was safe to go back in the hole.

 Nice digs Bram!!! I like those bakers. Let me see them when you clean them up. Are they for sale?

 Joel


----------



## Mike O (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice Job!


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Apr 15, 2007)

Great looking haul.  What kind of embossing is on that preserves jar?


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

Great beginings Bram,did you build a lean-to over the pit to keep the snow out?.
 I think its just going to brush by us here.


----------



## dumpmonkey (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice way to start the season![][]


----------



## chrisp (Apr 15, 2007)

good-looking finds Bram. those plates might be a good catch too even in the shape they are in. you said your pit was from 1890s to 1920 . well im trying to remember back, but , i think that they didnt have official license plates to states until early to mid 19teens , so they are early..........chrisp


----------



## Bottleman (Apr 15, 2007)

That is a nice pair of four digit porcelain tags you have there! Your plates are actually from 1912 and the first issued license plate from Maine was 1905. They are red with white letters. Yours are in pretty rough shape around the top edge but if professionally restored you might be able to get a couple hundred for the pair. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## downeastdigger (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the good responses! and thanks for the info on the plates, I thought they were good, but they sound great now.  I'll have to get them restored.
 Cant wait to get back there and dig more.  There are old ( 1850s ) houses along this ridge, so I'm sure there are old spots in there somewhere!
 bram


----------



## bottlediger (Apr 16, 2007)

niiiiiiiiiiiice man best stuff ive seen come out of a dump in a while! Those plates are killer ya hardly ever find a SET! Def makes them worth a ton more when you have both!!!

 Ry


----------



## dumpmonkey (Apr 16, 2007)

why do all my posts say awaiting approval? is it becasause I am new?[:'(][:'(] everyone else can post accept me? what did I do?


----------



## crozet86 (May 2, 2007)

I really like the cough syrup bottle.That looks to be around 1880 or so. Looks like you and your partners will find some goddies in your new dump. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## havoc2000 (Mar 9, 2020)

Old thread, I know... However I also have a bottle from H.R. Hurd from North Berwick. Has a purplish tint to it. Pd $30 for it years ago before I refined my bottle collection to just the town of kennebunk where I have lived all my life.


----------



## Warf rat (Mar 9, 2020)

Great stuff!!


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 18, 2020)

The sooner a bottle collector refines their collecting focus the better. Way too east to end up with a state-wide collection or worse. A refined antique bottle collection is nothing to sneeze at.


----------

